
Apple intern reportedly leaked iPhone source code - SREinSF
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/9/16997266/apple-source-code-leak-intern-internal-tools-jailbreaking-github-ios-9
======
Etheryte
It's still odd to see such a large news outlet get the headline wrong in such
a way. Headline: "[Apple intern] leaked iPhone source code"; first sentence in
the article "iOS source code was posted online".

------
dang
This article is cribbed from one that is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16343910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16343910).

